# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  5 удовольствий, продлевающих жизнь

## Irina

*В борьбе за вечную молодость совсем не обязательно истязать себя диетами и физическими упражнениями. Есть немало удовольствий, которые продлевают нам жизнь.*

*Любовь.* Пока мы любим - мы молоды и живы. Американские геронтологи даже подсчитали, на сколько любовь продлевает нам жизнь. В среднем на 5 лет. А израильские исследования показали, что те мужчины, которых любят жены, вполовину реже болеют ангиной и подвергаются сердечным приступам, чем их ровесники, имеющие проблемные отношения с женой.

Но вот интересный поворот: профессор Марк Коуэн из Мельбурна на Международной конференции по вопросам старения и долголетия заявил, что не только любовь к супругу делает нашу жизнь долгой и радостной. Любить можно что угодно - какое-либо занятие или даже... самого себя. Да, да, самодовольные личности практически не подвержены стрессам и заболеваниям сердца. Ученый определяет любовь как нечто, что заставляет время остановиться. «Любое занятие, при котором вы полностью сосредоточены на том, что делаете, и при этом теряете чувство времени, - это любовное занятие», - говорит профессор Коуэн. И есть научные подтверждения тому, что удовольствие, которое получает человек от такого любовного занятия, продлевает его жизнь.

*Поцелуи.* Люди, которые часто целуются, живут на 5 лет дольше, утверждают британские ученые. Оказывается, когда мы целуемся, у нас в организме активизируются нейропептиды, которые регулируют обмен веществ, повышают иммунитет, улучшают нашу память и даже регулируют сон. Пульс при поцелуе учащается до 120 ударов в минуту (хорошая тренировка сердца), давление мгновенно повышается, выброс крови приносит клеткам внушительную порцию кислорода, вырабатываются эндорфины - гормоны счастья, которые позволяют нам смотреть на мир добродушно и без раздражения. Организм переживает небольшой стресс, но этот стресс - полезный, он взбадривает и тонизирует все системы.

*Лень.* Согласно одной из теорий старения, чем медленнее у живого существа протекает обмен веществ, тем дольше оно живет, тем позже к нему приходит старость. Каждому существу дано от природы определенное количество энергии: нам, людям, - 2500 кДж на 1 г веса. А уж как быстро мы это количество тратим, зависит от нас самих. Например, от того, в каком темпе мы живем. Жизнь в мегаполисе с ее вечной гонкой, желанием все успеть, хроническими стрессами, конечно, наш век не продлевает. Поэтому не забывайте время от времени останавливаться, расслабляться и просто лениться. Это так полезно!

Не нагружайте мышцы чрезмерно. Спортивные занятия должны приносить удовольствие, а не перенапрягать тело. Разумная тренировка приводит к тому, что в спокойном состоянии ваше сердце начинает биться медленнее, все системы организма работают экономичнее. Есть виды спорта, где соотношение между пользой для здоровья и потреблением энергии наиболее сбалансировано. Это бадминтон, плавание, езда на лошади и на велосипеде.

*Секс.* Это самое приятное «лекарство» от старости. Оно укрепляет сердце. Исследования, проведенные в Ирландии, показали, что у мужчин 40-55 лет, которые регулярно занимаются сексом трижды в неделю и чаще, вероятность инфарктов и инсультов снижается вдвое. Секс - прекрасная профилактика диабета второго типа, того, который нередко настигает нас с возрастом. После оргазма и у мужчин, и у женщин повышается уровень инсулина, улучшается углеводный обмен.

В крови сексуально активных людей антител к вирусным инфекциям содержится на 30% больше, чем у сторонников воздержания. Поэтому сексуально активные реже простужаются и болеют гриппом. Секс - хорошее обезболивающее средство и одновременно профилактика депрессии. Во время него вырабатываются эндорфины - гормоны радости, естественные аналоги морфина. Мигрень ли вас мучит, артрит ли, секс снимет любую боль. Секс - прекрасный тренажер. Во время возбуждения частота пульса у нас достигает 150 ударов в минуту, за полчаса близости сжигается 200 килокалорий. Все группы мышц тренируются лучше, чем в фитнес-зале.

При регулярных занятиях сексом увеличивается количество коллагена, который делает кожу гладкой и защищает ее от морщин. Этот эффект особенно важен для женщин. А мужчин секс защищает от переизбытка тестостерона. Когда этого гормона много, ускоряется белковый обмен и жизненный цикл протекает быстрее. Из-за этого сокращается жизнь представителей сильного пола. После разрядки уровень тестостерона в крови снижается и переизбытка не возникает. И все же от секса без любви или хотя бы взаимной симпатии лучше воздержаться.
*
Смех.* Еще древние мудрецы говорили, что прибытие в город одного факира, умеющего смешить людей, приносит здоровью горожан пользы больше, чем целый караван с лекарствами. Но вот за счет чего?Оказалось, когда мы смеемся, кровеносные сосуды расширяются, артериальное давление падает на 10-20 миллиметров ртутного столба. Идет профилактика инфарктов и инсультов.

Смех улучшает иммунитет, это подтверждается тем, что тысячи людей, практикующих смехотерапию в клубах смеха, реже других болеют простудой. Смех облегчает приступы астмы, ослабляет боль при артрите, гарантирует хороший сон... У смеющегося повышаются уровень серотонина и выработка эндорфинов - гормонов радости, поэтому смех является противоядием от депрессии. Двухминутный смех равнозначен 45-минутному расслаблению. А когда мы расслабляемся, исчезают головная боль и любые болезненные ощущения.

Мы смеемся - и хорошеем: лицевые мышцы приходят в движение, активнее сокращается диафрагма, легкие работают в полную силу, ускоряется кровоток, улучшается питание кожи и мозга, щеки розовеют, улучшается настроение. Вид - свежайший и молодой. Да, смех еще сжигает изрядное количество калорий! Но, правда, и улучшает аппетит.Смех полезен и для мозга. У смеющегося человека синхронизируется работа левого и правого полушарий, значит, интеллектуальные задачи он в этот момент решает быстрее.

Даже мысль о будущем веселье улучшает состояние организма. Это установили калифорнийские ученые. Они пообещали добровольцам просмотр кинокомедий, и уже за два дня до него у людей снижались показатели депрессии (на 51, смущения (на 36 и усталости (на 15. А после просмотра комедий депрессия исчезала на 98%, смущение - на 75%, усталость - на 87%.

АиФ

----------


## BiZ111

Ежедневно, 18 часов в сутки, в высшей степени качества этим занимаюсь

----------

